# Storage



## kouklamou (May 20, 2009)

Hello. I will be shipping some items out from the UK but it will be a couple of months before I will be needing to move them into my permanent accommodation in Cyprus. 

Is it better to arrange for the things to be stored in Limassol or should I get them into Nicosia, where I will be staying, and store them there? I'm not sure which would be more expensive and can't really find any good websites to assist me. 

And is storage something the shippers can arrange? 

Thank you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kouklamou said:


> Hello. I will be shipping some items out from the UK but it will be a couple of months before I will be needing to move them into my permanent accommodation in Cyprus.
> 
> Is it better to arrange for the things to be stored in Limassol or should I get them into Nicosia, where I will be staying, and store them there? I'm not sure which would be more expensive and can't really find any good websites to assist me.
> 
> ...


It is probably easier to get the shippers to arrange storage for you. They would probably arrange it in Limassol near the docks where there are plenty of facilties. I doubt whether there are actually very many storage facilties in Nicosia.

Veronica


----------



## kouklamou (May 20, 2009)

Veronica said:


> It is probably easier to get the shippers to arrange storage for you. They would probably arrange it in Limassol near the docks where there are plenty of facilties. I doubt whether there are actually very many storage facilties in Nicosia.
> 
> Veronica


Thanks, Veronica, that's what I thought might be best. And then they can presumably help me get it into Nicosia when the time's right.


----------

